# UFC 151 canceled, Jones-Machida 2 at UFC 152 in Toronto



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

@benfowlkesMMA
And there's the email about a forthcoming announcement from Dana White regarding UFC 151. Shit just got real.

@bokamotoESPN
Dana White to make announcement on 151 today during media call at 2 ET.

@DamonMartin
Dana White to make special announcement about UFC 151 today at 2pm ET. Stay tuned folks! #UFC

@arielhelwani
UFC just announced that @danawhite will hold a conference call at 2 pm ET regarding the fate of UFC 151. Stay tuned.

@mattlindland
Guess who is replacement? RT @arielhelwani: UFC just announced that @danawhite will hold a conference call at 2 pm ET regarding fate UFC 151

Not sure what it could be, so I didn't put this in the Hendo thread.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm holding my breath here. Hopefully it's to put an end to rumors that are hopefully false.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Hendo must be out.

This is uncalled for otherwise.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

c'mon Hamill/Jones II


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

John8204 said:


> c'mon Hamill/Jones II


Hamill by KO.










AND THE NEEEEEEEEEW UFC LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD, MATT THE HAAAAMMMMMEEEEERRR HAMMILLLLL!!!!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Hendo must be out.
> 
> This is uncalled for otherwise.


Yep. You don't call emergency press conferences to say that everything is ok. 

Predictions? Is Machida coming in or is Jones just off the card? Normally I would assume it is just too late to replace someone for a title shot because of weight issues and who deserves it. This is a rare case where Dana has already said Machida gets the next shot and he cuts no weight (or virtually none) so he could actually do it. 

Without a full camp obviously no one would blame Machida for not wanting that fight but it is at least conceivable.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

If Hendo is still out I hope they keep JBJ on the card and give someone a chance to fill in.

And to be completely honest, I would give TONS of respect to Machida if he stepped in last minute. Card savers always deserve so much respect.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'd rather it not be Machida I'd like the last minute step up to be somewhat dramatic, a rematch with Rashad, a comeback from Randy, a step up from Chael, a sign in from Mousassi. Or maybe they will dump the LHW fight and bring in Josh Barnett for a HW debut from Jones.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope they cancel the card.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

It's gotta be the gangster from Westlynn...

Anyone else would need time to prepare, the champ would need time to prepare...

Chael probably has an easy 15 lbs cut, won't be too drawn out, its in Vegas, which has always been favorable, and is 6:1 instead of 4:1.

Chael and Hendo are both wrestlers, which don't change Jones gameplan, where a Machida step-in would mess with your training camp.

Also Jones would agree to Chael cuz of the twitter hate and the $$$$$$$. Chael will bring in $$$ ppv buys.


Dark-horse- Stephan Bonnar


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Maybe Cormier??? that fight with Mir still doesn't show up on Strikeforce anywhere or the wikipedia page...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Middle Easy is saying UFC executives are at Jackson's MMA.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

If hendo is in fact out, I think the UFC's best move is to give Jon Jones a HW fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ptw said:


> If hendo is in fact out, I think the UFC's best move is to give Jon Jones a HW fight.


That is Jones' best move, but mad respect to him if he puts his title up against anyone on a weeks notice.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

FrontRowBrian ‏@FrontRowBrian
Jon Jones will have a lot of explaining to do.

Not the most reliable source by any means but Mike Straka just said this isn't good news, and Luke Thomas said Hendo's health is fine.

Between Tarec not having seen Dan in a few days, Hendo's tweets, Chael's tweets, the other tweets and everything else going on I've got a real bad feeling about this, part of me. If Jones is in trouble, we might see Machida/Hendo for an interim title or the real belt.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

So basically from all the Twitter ramblings, it appears that Hendo is confirmed out and Jones refuses to fight a replacement so the card is probably cancelled.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> FrontRowBrian ‏@FrontRowBrian
> Jon Jones will have a lot of explaining to do.


FrontRowBrian is about as reliable as a magic 8 ball.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Jon Jones ALL ABOUT THAT BRAND BABY


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

If either jones or Hendo is out then the best thing they could do is cancel this card.

Let's face it, every other fight on the card wouldn't look out of place on an under card.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

@FrontRowBrian breaks some good stories from time to time, 

He is saying Jones is no longer fighting....Card could be in jeopardy


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

http://mmajunkie.com/misc/radio.mma less than five minutes


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Event Cancelled


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

John8204 said:


> That is Jones' best move, but mad respect to him if he puts his title up against anyone on a weeks notice.


Dude, mad respect to anyone who fights Jones on a weeks notice...I feel bad for whoever that is, I may dislike Jones, but he takes no ******* prisoners in the cage.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a sickly feeling in my stomach.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

FrontRowBrian ‏@FrontRowBrian

UFC 151 -cancelled-. Machida was offered Jones. Said no. Chael was offered Jones. Accepted. Jones declined. Jones/Hendo possible 9/22 TO


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Calling it right now, Jones-Machida and this time Machida got Anderson Silva money.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It's canceled, Dana just confirmed it.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

That's good. I'm happy the card got cancelled. Tired of these bullshit replacements and watered down cards.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

*UFC 151 Cancelled- JONES VS. MACHIDA 2 AT ACC IN TORONTO!*

Dana just confirmed it, Hendo knee injury, Chael accepted but Jones refused.

JONES/MACHIDA 2 AT ACC IN TORONTO! OH MY GOD!!!!!

Greg Jackson advised Jones not to fight Chael, Chael was ready to fly out in eight days - Hendo has partial tear in MCL.


----------



## AmEagle (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't care what anyone has to say about Sonnen, dude has all my respect and has balls of steel.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Fair play to Jon Jones for rejecting Chael Sonnen.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hahhahahah...it's Chael Sonnen who was supposed to replace Hendo. Guess what though...JBJ turns down the fight.

As of now the fight is cancelled. JBJ vs Lyoto Machida Saturday Sept. 22nd on the Toronto card. 

WOW...crazy! 

Listening to the radio broadcast. For the link PM me.


----------



## GermanJJ (Jun 26, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> FrontRowBrian ‏@FrontRowBrian
> 
> UFC 151 -cancelled-. Machida was offered Jones. Said no. Chael was offered Jones. Accepted. Jones declined. Jones/Hendo possible 9/22 TO



Dana confirmed this. Jones declined to fight Chael. lol
Will be Jones - Machida in Toronto.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

LMFAO Chael on fighting Jones: "I'll fight him tonight, I'll fly out there right now."

Event cancelled.

Jones declined the fight with Chael on 8 days notice, Dana made sure to call him out on that.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

So apparently mma heat are saying the whole card is cancelled? 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks the UFC knew Hendo was hurt so they rushed Chael into a fight at 205 and got him on twitter for this? I mean Shale was going back and forth and unsure, all of a sudden they make a fight that makes no sense, Shale v Forrest and then Sonnen is mocking Jones on twitter for no reason. Seems like the UFC was prepping for this.

So is Dan ever going to get a title shot?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

http://mmajunkie.com/misc/radio.mma the stream

No wonder they had to cancel the whole card, they built it around Jones-Hendo and the rest of the card was straight bollocks.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Sonnen doesn't deserve a title shot at 205lbs anyways... this would have been the THIRD title shot he talked his way into.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Dana ripping Greg Jackson a new one.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the UFC knew Hendo was hurt so they rushed Chael into a fight at 205 and got him on twitter for this? I mean Shale was going back and forth and unsure, all of a sudden they make a fight that makes no sense, Shale v Forrest and then Sonnen is mocking Jones on twitter for no reason. Seems like the UFC was prepping for this.


There's some truth to it. Chael personally knows Hendo so he might have knew something...

Did Dana just say Greg Jackson is a "sports killer."


----------



## AmEagle (Jun 13, 2007)

All the respect in the world for Chael Sonnen. Dude has balls of steel.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dana's probably going to put a hit out on Greg Jackson.

Apparently Jones didn't take the fight because Greg basically told him there's no way he takes it and it would be "the biggest mistake of his career"


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Dana ripping Greg Jackson a new one.


Danas being a dick again imo.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

@Rauno. Nah, Dana was spot on with his comments about Greg Jackson. He is a cancer to this sport.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm glad again, UFC 151 was absolute shit.

This bolsters a decent card that needed bolstering and sets up a nice double title fight main card.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Say what you want about Chael.

Dude's got balls of steel, wanting to fight Jones on eight days notice, respect.


----------



## GermanJJ (Jun 26, 2011)

Dana is pissed at Jackson. Calling him a Sports-Killer. Ridiculous that JJ is one of the p4p fighters and Greg told Jon Jones that: "there's no way you are taking this fight. If you take this fight it will be the worst mistake in your life"
"Chael is a 185er and Bones is the first UFC champ to turn down a match." (Dana)


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

hahahaha dana is sticking it to Jones and Greg Jackson.

"this fight would be the biggest mistake of your career." - Greg Jackson

"Greg Jackson is a ****ing sport killer." - Dana

dana is roasting their asses hahahahaha



Jones is scared of Chael.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

So Jon Jones chokes Machida unconscious and his next title defense is against Machida? What a joke...
The UFC completely mishandled this situation. If Hendo's injury wasn't too serious they should have just delayed that fight and if it was then Jones should have waited for Gustaffson to murder Shogun and then fight him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ariel: Does 152 become 151.
Dana: Pause...I didn't think of that you're good on math. Yah it would be 151.

Damn cancelling the entire card...holy!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So does ufc 152 now become 151?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

"Did Lyoto turn down the fight"

"Machida was in the air...and then he had a connecting fight..uh yeah"


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

well Chael called it he said Jones would never fight him


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Dana should have stepped up to fight Greg Jackson for the new main event.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah

Jones/Machida 2 + Benavidez/Johnson.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Life B Ez said:


> So does ufc 152 now become 151?


Yah that's what Ariel asked. Dana paused and said "I didn't think about that..." Then he answered yes. They have to remarket everything...


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> So Jon Jones chokes Machida unconscious and his next title defense is against Machida? What a joke...
> The UFC completely mishandled this situation. If Hendo's injury wasn't too serious they should have just delayed that fight and if it was then Jones should have waited for Gustaffson to murder Shogun and then fight him.


Didn't he fight Rashad after?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn he went in on Greg Jackson lol


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Not going to lie, this is probably for the best. The only fight anywhere near decent was Hendo v Jones. I just hope Dan does get a title shot down the road.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dana vs Greg does 750k PPV buys.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I really don't get Dana's thinking here. Hendo is out so he offers Machida and he said no, so he offers SONNEN?!

I guess these are the LHW standings right now guys:

1. Jones
2. Machida
3. Sonnen

Sorry Gustaffson, Teixera, and everybody else not named Sonnen!


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

You can tell that Dana wants to choke both Jones and Jackson right now


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sucks, I can't remember the last time Hendo had to pull out of a fight from injury, was so looking forward to seeing an H-Bomb land on Jones's face. Getting kinda tired of Jones as a champ anyways, hope Machida/Hendo is next.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Say what you want about Chael.
> 
> Dude's got balls of steel, wanting to fight Jones on eight days notice, respect.


It takes no balls whatsoever for Chael to take the fight on short notice because he has nothing to lose. He is coming up a weight class (although he has fought there before) and off a loss. He has done nothing to earn a shot and if he loses it would be easily dismissed since it was short notice, coming up a weight class, etc.. 

Jones is the one who would have everything to lose and almost nothing to gain from the fight. Thank god he turned it down. Dana is such an utter asshole, trying to turn this sport into a clown show. Making utterly retarded, nonsensical fights and then trying to blame Jackson or Jones when they rightfully laugh in his face for such idiocy.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Sucks, I can't remember the last time Hendo had to pull out of a fight from injury, was so looking forward to seeing an H-Bomb land on Jones's face. Getting kinda tired of Jones as a champ anyways, hope Machida/Hendo is next.


I asked that when this all came out. I don't know that he ever has.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Dana just confirmed it, Hendo knee injury, Chael accepted but Jones refused.
> 
> JONES/MACHIDA 2 AT ACC IN TORONTO! OH MY GOD!!!!!
> 
> Greg Jackson advised Jones not to fight Chael, Chael was ready to fly out in eight days - Hendo has partial tear in MCL.


Jackson didn't advise Jones to decline Chael, he pretty much instructed him to do so.

Gotta get this poison out of MMA.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> I really don't get Dana's thinking here. Hendo is out so he offers Machida and he said no, so he offers SONNEN?!
> 
> I guess these are the LHW standings right now guys:
> 
> ...


Those guys probably weren't even close to making weight, Chael who knows Hendo personally might have started cutting.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Normally I give DW a lot of room when it comes to being upset over something, but he is going nuts about this one.

Plus I am going to laugh if in the next couple of days Lyoto says that he was never offered the fight.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

Drogo said:


> It takes no balls whatsoever for Chael to take the fight on short notice because he has nothing to lose. He is coming up a weight class (although he has fought there before) and off a loss. He has done nothing to earn a shot and if he loses it would be easily dismissed since it was short notice, coming up a weight class, etc..
> 
> Jones is the one who would have everything to lose and almost nothing to gain from the fight. Thank god he turned it down. Dana is such an utter asshole, trying to turn this sport into a clown show. Making utterly retarded, nonsensical fights and then trying to blame Jackson or Jones when they rightfully laugh in his face for such idiocy.


ummm i think he was just trying to save the card cause there's millions of dollars already spent on the evenet


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

AmEagle said:


> All the respect in the world for Chael Sonnen. Dude has balls of steel.


Why do people keep saying this? Sonnen was offered a fight where he had literally nothing to lose and everything to gain. Best case scenario for him would be he beats Jones and becomes LHW champion, makes a shit ton of money, and has his popularity/legacy/standing in MMA absolutely skyrocket. Worst case scenario is he collects a quick and hefty paycheck and loses a fight that nobody expects him to win anyway that has no impact whatsoever on his standing or how people perceive him as a fighter.

No balls necessary, anybody with a brain would have done the same in Sonnen's position.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well his company loses millions of dollars, of course he's upset.

Derp.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

And he's still going to promote Jones/Machida over Benevidez/Johnson :laugh:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

The one time I put up the official fight threads more than a week in advance! Rage!  poor Dan though, knee injury at his age could mean retirement

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using the VS App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Drogo said:


> It takes no balls whatsoever for Chael to take the fight on short notice because he has nothing to lose. He is coming up a weight class (although he has fought there before) and off a loss. He has done nothing to earn a shot and if he loses it would be easily dismissed since it was short notice, coming up a weight class, etc..
> 
> Jones is the one who would have everything to lose and almost nothing to gain from the fight. Thank god he turned it down. Dana is such an utter asshole, trying to turn this sport into a clown show. Making utterly retarded, nonsensical fights and then trying to blame Jackson or Jones when they rightfully laugh in his face for such idiocy.


Whilst I agree with every thing you say here and I'm too, glad that Jones rejected Sonnen, I can't help but feel that Greg Jacksons response would have been the same regardless of who the new opponent was.

Let's just say theoretically that Dana offered Jones Gustaffsson, I believe Jacksons response would have been exactly the same; "taking this fight on short notice will be the biggest mistake of your career".


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Alright, so even though I am massively biased for Jones, I do find it funny he got his title shot on short notice (3 weeks if I remember correctly) but you know Jackson would tell him to turn down any fight that wasn't at least 10 weeks out.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Why do people keep saying this? Sonnen was offered a fight where he had literally nothing to lose and everything to gain. Best case scenario for him would be he beats Jones and becomes LHW champion, makes a shit ton of money, and has his popularity/legacy/standing in MMA absolutely skyrocket. Worst case scenario is he collects a quick and hefty paycheck and loses a fight that nobody expects him to win anyway that has no impact whatsoever on his standing or how people perceive him as a fighter.
> 
> No balls necessary, anybody with a brain would have done the same in Sonnen's position.


Yeah, he had nothing to lose except his personal health.

This is a fight and Jones is a bad mother****er, Chael was ready to face that shit.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahhahaaa I love Dana





winner of UFC 151 = Chael Sonnen


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Jones should have been forced to fight on this card. Think about every other fighter on the card who had to go through fight camps, had to pay coaches and trainers. This ******* SUCKS for them!

**** Jon jones and **** Greg Jackson.

unless it comes out Hendo was on the juice, then **** Hendo


----------



## GermanJJ (Jun 26, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Those guys probably weren't even close to making weight, Chael who knows Hendo personally might have started cutting.


Agree with the weight, but Dana said Chael def. had no clue and was occupied with other stuff. I don't think making 205 is any problem for Chael in a few days.

--
Dana also is just saying, that the Chael-fight would not have made much sense, but thought fans would have liked the fight. Chael was excited and promised "no spinning back-fists".
Dana has no clue why Jones wouldn't fight Chael and waits what that's doing for his popularity.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I absolutely understand JBJ and Greg Jackson's decision, BUT considering the ramifications...they could have requested double pay + 10% ppv or something to take this fight...AT LEAST to save the card. That's being a company man.

Every patron who purchased a card, all fighters expecting to fight, sponsors, PPV, casino venue, loss of income by UFC, etc...etc. *All because of one individual. Please refer back to the articles I posted. Any debates now. *


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

John8204 said:


> And he's still going to promote Jones/Machida over Benevidez/Johnson :laugh:


It makes sense that he would though.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

John8204 said:


> And he's still going to promote Jones/Machida over Benevidez/Johnson :laugh:


Did he say that? If so that's a joke, Machida-Bones is a pathetic fight to try and promote over Benevidez-Johnson.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Drogo said:


> *It takes no balls whatsoever for Chael to take the fight on short notice because he has nothing to lose. * He is coming up a weight class (although he has fought there before) and off a loss. H*e has done nothing to earn a shot and if he loses it would be easily dismissed* since it was short notice, coming up a weight class, etc..
> 
> *Jones is the one who would have everything to lose and almost nothing to gain from the fight.* Thank god he turned it down. *Dana is such an utter asshole, trying to turn this sport into a clown show. * Making utterly retarded, nonsensical fights and then trying to blame Jackson or Jones when they rightfully laugh in his face for such idiocy.


Someone gets it :thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> The one time I put up the official fight threads more than a week in advance! Rage!  poor Dan though, knee injury at his age could mean retirement
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S2 using the VS App


I hope not otherwise everyone will try to say Dan's legacy is a joke because he ducked Jones.

Seriously though, Jones needs to step off his high horse. First he wouldn't fight Machida, because he wouldn't make money, now he has to fight Machida because he won't fight a middleweight. I know Sonnen doesn't deserve the shot, but if Jones was on this card it would have saved the card and all the fans in Vegas that Jones wanted to "bless" won't get to see him fight.


----------



## AmEagle (Jun 13, 2007)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Why do people keep saying this? Sonnen was offered a fight where he had literally nothing to lose and everything to gain. Best case scenario for him would be he beats Jones and becomes LHW champion, makes a shit ton of money, and has his popularity/legacy/standing in MMA absolutely skyrocket. Worst case scenario is he collects a quick and hefty paycheck and loses a fight that nobody expects him to win anyway that has no impact whatsoever on his standing or how people perceive him as a fighter.
> 
> No balls necessary, anybody with a brain would have done the same in Sonnen's position.


Yeah stepping in to a fight with Jon Jones on 8 days notice would take no guts. He's moving up a weight class on 8 days notice, and while he would have a chance to win a title he also has a great chance to take a monumental ass kicking. Give your head a shake.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> Did he say that? If so that's a joke, Machida-Bones is a pathetic fight to try and promote over Benevidez-Johnson.


It is the fact that people know Machida and Jones. If they hyped Benavidez/Johnson most people watching would be like wtf who are these guys and what title?


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn, billboards in Times Square and everything.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Benavides-Johnson is still the main event apparently.



Man, I bet guys like Abel Trujilo on the prelim are pissed right now.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> I absolutely understand JBJ and Greg Jackson's decision, BUT considering the ramifications...they could have requested double pay + 10% ppv or something to take this fight...AT LEAST to save the card. That's being a company man.
> 
> Every patron who purchased a card, all fighters expecting to fight, sponsors, PPV, casino venue, loss of income by UFC, etc...etc. *All because of one individual. Please refer back to the articles I posted. Any debates now. *


Actually I can debate this. As mentioned on the phone call, in the past the UFC has promoted other fights on the card to main event status, they have literally created a fight where both guys agree to show up in a few days, they have even moved fights up cards to make events happen.

What this really shows is that DW STILL can't learn his lesson and make sure that a card doesn't depend on a single fight. You figure the failures of Elite XC and Affliction would have helped that learning curve out some.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

wow so thanks to Jones turning down Sonnen all the people who forked out their hard-earned 100's of $$$ just get zilcho? Only just read the details properly....come on Jones!....this isn't the way to "make some friends".

Surely Dana must be PISSED with Jones right now!

But Siver/Yagan wouldn't have cut it as a main event lol.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> Alright, so even though I am massively biased for Jones, I do find it funny he got his title shot on short notice (3 weeks if I remember correctly) but you know Jackson would tell him to turn down any fight that wasn't at least 10 weeks out.





vilify said:


> Someone gets it :thumbsup:


Yeah that guy.


"You're either a fighter or you're not."

I've been saying that since jones turned down a fight with Nog,


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

DW plz don't cancel the card and force JBJ to accept the challenge of the crazy gangster "Chael Sonnen" who seem that he has the courage, and bones to face up in front of the LHW champion on 7 days pre-notice and take the fight!!!

Don't cancel it


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is stupid.

I was really, really looking forward to this fight. 

****.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

The only people to blame for this happening is the UFC. The UFC should not hype a whole card around 1 fight and maybe this will learn them. The co- main event was not even strong enough to hold this card together, big disappointment this.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I smell a LHW tournament coming. 

Jones to Bellator


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dana's mad as ****. lmao


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

Jones he seems to have for gotten Nike's motto...Just Do It!

As for Chael, say what you want, but the man's not afraid of a tough fight, ever!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Benavides-Johnson is still the main event apparently.


It's the _co-main event_, Jones Machida will be the main event and get top billing.

Dana is totally giving Chael a title shot after one win.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Dana is pissed off! Basically saying the he doesn't think Jones is a fighter! Said that Greg is bad for the sport and that he hated that UFC sponsored him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So their promoting UFC 152. Shouldn't it technically be 151 then?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope Machida flying kicks him in the face.


----------



## GermanJJ (Jun 26, 2011)

That call is hillarious! Dana is f**** pissed at Jones.
Now he says, that if he turns down Machida, there will be another conf-call and "it won't be good". (Jones cut)

He is so pissed, that this is the first time a champ and p4p fighter turns down a fight. Saying once again, that he likes fighters who step up and Jones isn't one of them.


(typing this for those who can't listen btw)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I understand GJ and JBJ's decision, but there's gonna be serious ramifications on their personal relations. Real diva stuff considering what was at stake. I see all sides of the equation, but if I was a champion I'd say fawk it...I will destroy anyone who I face...but "I'd like a nice Lambo and bonus just to save the card."  

Please refer to my articles. This is the absolute icying on the cake. JBJ fights for himself and only himself. Can't believe the entire card got pulled. *Every single fighter is gonna be CHOKED! *

"If JBJ cancels the Machida fight I'll have another media call inferring..."


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Jones is a douche, he killed a card, and cost the UFC thousands of dollars. 

Jones was fighting a guy on 8 days short notice...he's been training for weeks/months to fight a guy on that day, Chael wasn't. Chael is under prepared for Jones, is moving up in weight having not fought there in years, and Jones turns it down ruining the entire card, it's really selfish of him honestly. Lets be real, even with a prepared Sonnen the odds are in Jones's favor tremendously, give Sonnen 8 days notice and...come on man, you're just being selfish by not taking it. If jones was worried about losing his title he should have said he wouldn't have risked it.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

put anyone in front of Jones. Just the same way he took a title shot (2-weeks or 3 weeks) let someone else have the same opportunity! Who is he to take and then refuse to give others the same case!!!!!!

SHAME on Jones, and his strategic coach GJ!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

holy **** Dana is soooo pissed.


----------



## Sovereign (Sep 2, 2011)

Damn, lol



> chael sonnen ‏@sonnench
> 
> 30 min to cement your legacy. Champ or Coward? I make a lot more than you do... Show up in 8 days I'll give you my purse.


link


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

oldfan said:


> Yeah that guy.
> 
> 
> "You're either a fighter or you're not."
> ...


The thing is it isn't entirely Jones fault. At the end of the day he's just a kid, it's Greg Jackson that is the one who's pulling the strings and whispering sly words in his ear.

Look at Carlos Condit for example? Refusing to take a fight before GSP and fighting with that game plan against Nick Diaz. Is he not a real fighter? Nah, Condit is a born fighter, but it was no doubt Greg Jackson who was making all of the decisions for him. Dudes a control freak.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

What is it with these champions turning down fights? If you are top of the division you should get 0% say in who you fight.


I'm so pissed right now, not that Hendo got injured (yeah that sucks) but that this card could have gone ahead if jones had taken the Sonnen fight, whether he deserved it or not!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

ptw said:


> Jones is a douche, he killed a card, and cost the UFC thousands of dollars. .


More like millions.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

rul3z said:


> put anyone in front of Jones. Just the same way he took a title shot (2-weeks or 3 weeks) let someone else have the same opportunity! Who is he to take and then refuse to give others the same case!!!!!!
> 
> SHAME on Jones, and his strategic coach GJ!


Well he took the Machida fight on three weeks notice :laugh:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Dana literally wants to kill Greg Jackson. :laugh:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Holy shit, lmao he ******* hates Greg Jackson's guts.


----------



## gleaminx (Mar 5, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> holy **** Dana is soooo pissed.


woah, i think dana would scrap with greg if he was in front of him.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

At ufc 33 Belfort got hurt about 4 days out. Tito said get me somebody, anybody to fight. 

Matyushenko stepped up. 

I had fight tickets, plane tickets, a room at Mandalay bay, a week a fun in vegas, I would have been crushed if they canceled the show.


raise01: Thanks Tito.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Dana is even yelling at reporters who are asking questions about how the card is going to work in Toronto.

HAHAHAHAHAAHAH.

"Dana do you have anything you want to say to close out today's call?"

Dana-"That's it we're done" *click*


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

ptw said:


> Jones is a douche, he killed a card, and cost the UFC thousands of dollars.


No, as mentioned previously, the UFC killed the card by depending on a single fight to carry it. What if it was JBJ who got hurt and they had to scrap the main event because of that? The card would still be cancelled. The UFC did not prepare properly and are clearly still not learning from their mistakes.

Still while I think JBJ was smart not to take the fight, I also think he should have to pay back karma for getting his shot on short notice.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

JBJ has to find his goldilocks zone. Lyoto doesn't sell enough ppvs, Chael sells too many ppvs. There must be someone whose ppv numbers are -just right-


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> More like millions.


This!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I'm super bummed out but 151 and 152 were really weak cards. Combining them makes a lot of sense. It's just really too bad for all the lesser known fighters on 151 that don't get a go now. It would be awesome if they could make it a free card but I would think there is no way to do so on such short notice.

Really surprised everyone is jumping on Jones and Jackson for not taking the Sonnen fight. Not only does Sonnen not deserve it but...man he just doesn't deserve it! I understand that he is amrketable but come on why would you even want to watch this fight? Because Chael has a big mouth?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Trix said:


> JBJ has to find his goldilocks zone. Lyoto doesn't sell enough ppvs, Chael sells too many ppvs. There must be someone whose ppv numbers are -just right-


No Anderson Silva either, because he'd lose money from sponsors if he lost and he doesn't want Anderson to lose anything if he beats him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I merged the 2 threads discussing the same thing. (to avoid confusion).


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So can we all kind of agree now that everyone who thought Jones was kind of an arrogant douche when he was on his way up, that Jones is kind of a douche?


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

http://i.imgur.com/uDo6h.gif


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

BlueLander said:


> http://i.imgur.com/uDo6h.gif












This is crazy. Jones is going to take a serious ******* hit now.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ape City said:


> I'm super bummed out but 151 and 152 were really weak cards. Combining them makes a lot of sense. It's just really too bad for all the lesser known fighters on 151 that don't get a go now. It would be awesome if they could make it a free card but I would think there is no way to do so on such short notice.
> 
> Really surprised everyone is jumping on Jones and Jackson for not taking the Sonnen fight. Not only does Sonnen not deserve it but...man he just doesn't deserve it! I understand that he is amrketable but come on why would you even want to watch this fight? Because Chael has a big mouth?


At the end of the day, Jones just cost everyone on that card their payday, he took food off their families table.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Killz said:


> Jones should have been forced to fight on this card. Think about every other fighter on the card who had to go through fight camps, had to pay coaches and trainers. This ******* SUCKS for them!
> 
> **** Jon jones and **** Greg Jackson.
> 
> unless it comes out Hendo was on the juice, then **** Hendo


That was my first thought, I would be raging if I was booked to fight on that card or had a ticket. Don't care if it was Chael talking his way into a title fight he stepped up and could have saved the card and everyone else who was relying on it. 

As much as I respect his talent I do not like Jones one bit as a person.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*There are two sides to this: 
*
1. Why should Jones accept a fight with a middleweight who's coming off from a loss. Imagine if he lost, his sponsors, his name, reputation, literally everything. Not to mention he'd might have lost to a guy with a week to prepare.

2. By refusing, everybody on the card lost hard. The fight camp alone costs loads of money, partners, coaches, even flight tickets for some guys. 

Imo, the UFC kinda shot themselves on the foot by making such a shitty card. I mean Ellenberger-Hieron as a co-main event. No wonder they had to cancel the whole thing. With all the injuries going on lately, they should have some extreme plan b's.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> At the end of the day, Jones just cost everyone on that card their payday, he took food off their families table.


No, put the blame in the correct area. Don't let DW's finger pointing rant change the fact that the UFC made the event, marketed it, and failed to save it when their main event fell through, something that has happened quite often in the past.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Dan could have likely fought on pain pills the same way Leben fought but rules are rules and he couldn't do it.

Don't forget Rick Story was in the title mix he took a crappy fight with a wrestler in Charlie Brennan lost and became irrelevant.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> At the end of the day, Jones just cost everyone on that card their payday, he took food off their families table.


Jones needs to hike up his skirt and take a fight. He wants PPV cuts and money, so he turns down Machida, but he won't fight Anderson because he loses money. But he won't fight a guy who would sell PPV in Sonnen so now he's fight Machida. Jesus christ son.

Hey maybe you need to see this video.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ape City said:


> I'm super bummed out but 151 and 152 were really weak cards. Combining them makes a lot of sense. It's just really too bad for all the lesser known fighters on 151 that don't get a go now. It would be awesome if they could make it a free card but I would think there is no way to do so on such short notice.
> 
> Really surprised everyone is jumping on Jones and Jackson for not taking the Sonnen fight. Not only does Sonnen not deserve it but...man he just doesn't deserve it! I understand that he is amrketable but come on why would you even want to watch this fight? Because Chael has a big mouth?


no because he's a good fighter who takes the fight to his opponents, plus he's only lost twice to anderson in how many fights?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Solution, have less ******* PPVs.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Hendo tore his meniscus, jones refuse to fight with sonnen, Dana's head exploded, 151 canceled, the end.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Much Respect for Chael for this. 

Once again...Greg Jackson is a ______:thumbsdown:


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> No, as mentioned previously, the UFC killed the card by depending on a single fight to carry it. What if it was JBJ who got hurt and they had to scrap the main event because of that? The card would still be cancelled. The UFC did not prepare properly and are clearly still not learning from their mistakes.
> 
> Still while I think JBJ was smart not to take the fight, I also think he should have to pay back karma for getting his shot on short notice.


You're right, it is the UFC's fault for building a card entirely on two fighters, however, Jones was the one who killed it; not Dana. 

Jones turning down a fight with Chael to save the card was unreasonable on his end. Perhaps Jones didn't think the whole card was going to get cancelled based on his decision, but he's just being stubborn not taking the fight with Chael...it was an easier fight for Jones in every possible way you look at it and he would have made money, which is what he's supposedly in this sport to do. Every time you get in the cage as a champion you will be risking more than your opponent just based on your prestige coming into the fight, that is part of being a champion and having the right attitude. Look at Anderson Silva for instance, he moved up to LHW as the MW champion, risking his image doing so, but he approached it with the right attitude and walked away the victor. Jones is stubborn, contradicts himself, and is extremely selfish and immature; **** Jon Jones.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

See remember a year ago when Jon Jones was all about fighting anybody, now its about business. I just hope Machida is ready as he is taking another title fight on short notice.

Jones Killed this card plain and simple, the dude is that talented he would have smash Chael without breaking a sweat.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

cdtcpl said:


> No, put the blame in the correct area. Don't let DW's finger pointing rant change the fact that the UFC made the event, marketed it, and failed to save it when their main event fell through, something that has happened quite often in the past.


The UFC deserves some flack too as they shouldn't be doing shitty cards.

But, at the end of the day, Jones really doesn't have a reason to turn this fight down, I love Chael but come on now....this was a pretty favorable match up for Jon.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> No, put the blame in the correct area. Don't let DW's finger pointing rant change the fact that the UFC made the event, marketed it, and failed to save it when their main event fell through, something that has happened quite often in the past.


So true. At the end of the day it's UFC's business to make this work, not Jones'.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

its ridiculous to cancel the whole card because one went down! Yes its the main event, but put the co-main event as the main event now!

DW from now on has to make TWO main events, if anyone goes down there will be the other. Its a shame that all those guys preparing to fight have to press PAUSE because of a HOMIE frightened to take a fight against any new challenger!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't wait for Jones to speak


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

:laugh:

Blame it on Jones...lol
It's his fault again.

___________________________________________________________



> "He's a long way away. He's not coming off the (Anderson) Silva fight and just talking his way into a 205-pound world title shot. [Sonnen] is going to have to beat a couple of the best in the world. If he beats Forrest Griffin, we'll shoot him right into the top five and let him fight some of those guys there, and we'll see what happens."


*- Dana White, on Sonnen getting a title shot, august 21st 2012*

LMAO...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Surely these are totally different circumstances?

Jones had the opportunity to really get some fans here and keep this card alive.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Well they built the card around 2 fighters because that's all they had to build the card around. 

Zuffa has too many commitments and has spread them selfs too thin.

Watch this topple the ufc on fox deal by proxy.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

> michael ‏@bisping
> Jones said he's not fighting chael on 8 days notice. I did. .... Just sayin





> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani
> Dana: good for you Jon Jones that you have money but there's a bunch of guys that needed to fight to feed their families.



The second quote is what really concerns me.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Bisping has a point.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

The PPV model with the one superfight promoted for months and months is so fragile and things like this is just bound to happen. Dana has no right to go off on Greg like that, Greg has no obligation towards the UFC, his only obligation is to advice Jones the way he thinks is best. And it's not like Jones doesn't have the final say in this matter. If he wanted to fight this weekend he would have fought Chael, regardless of what Greg is saying.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll be honest as much as I feel like slating both Jones and Jackson for this I am going to hold my tongue. I mean whilst neither Chael or Machida were really suitable opponents based on their current records. I really feel that he should have took the fight just because at the end of the day people paid to see him fight on that day. It puts a bad taste in people's mouths for the next event Jones fights at. Because what happens if he does it again? However the other guys I feel bad for are the fighters who busted their asses training for this event. The guys who spent money putting camps together and took time out of their lives preparing for these fights. That is who I really feel bad for.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

On the positive.

Jones/Machida
Benavidez/Johnson
Bisping/Stann

Atleast they'll get a good number. lol


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope they take Jones' title away.

Jones gets mad and fights everyone...at once = many great fights = lots of blood and broken faces/orbitals = big PPV buys

+ Hatres will be happy

Everyone wins...


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

And all the undercard fighters that have trained for months now, with families to feed and whatnot... that just makes me ******* sick. Why not put this on FX as a free card with the Ellenberger fight as main event? Dana has stated many times that FX just can't get enough UFC footage. Surely they could have managed this in 8 days. This seems more like another of the Dana White hissy fits rather than a well thought out decision.


----------



## GermanJJ (Jun 26, 2011)

limba said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Blame it on Jones...lol
> It's his fault again.
> ...


Dana said that the fight made no sense, but on this short notice and the weight-cut others can't make, it was the best option after Machida. He said, that he thought the fans would have liked to see the fight (*under these circumstances*) and thought Chael would have convinced everybody (not really) that he would win. (-> Chael could have created hype immediately)
I'm sure he would have explained more and certainly knows that Chael doesn't deserve a shot at Jones right now.

It not only sucks for the other fighters, but also for all the fans who have plain tickes and hotel rooms.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

luckbox said:


> And all the undercard fighters that have trained for months now, with families to feed and whatnot... that just makes me ******* sick. Why not put this on FX as a free card with the Ellenberger fight as main event? Dana has stated many times that FX just can't get enough UFC footage. Surely they could have managed this in 8 days. This seems more like another of the Dana White hissy fits rather than a well thought out decision.


Great idea, or hell at least on FUEL. I mean what are they going to cancel to show it live? UFC reruns?

I really think the UFC should have found a better way to help keep this card alive, even if it was just a live and completely free on Facebook or something.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

unbelievable was looking forward to seeing if Hendo could pull it off then excited to see if sonnen could hold his own on 8 weeks notice then jones said no! 

Gained allot of respect for chael taking a fight on 8 weeks notice. Lost a ton of respect for jones buy turning it down. 

Bull shit champions should step up and fight whoever they put in front of them. Once you earn that title you must respect the duty that comes with it namely taking on all challengers.


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

Ha, a rematch in the same city. Another one sided beating and another low draw main event for Jones.

I like Jones but he should of saw the dollar values with Chael vs Machida.

Oh well, UFC 151 will be a snoozefest for a main event. I hope the co-main event and undercard and prelims prove themselves.

I think Dana should offer bigger rewards for these guys since there is no Main Event.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I just caught the end of Jackson's response, he said Jones asked him what he should do and he told him to turn it down.

Dana offered Machida the fight, not sure if that was before or after he offered it to Sonnen and he turned it down. Why should Jones be flamed for doing the same thing idk but Dana is having a nervous breakdown.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

> Charlie Brenneman ‏@SpaniardMMA
> @jonnybones u can send my check to PO box 198. EH NJ. Rent is due the first, so preferably by then. Thanks. @ufc


One of my favs


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

limba said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Blame it on Jones...lol
> It's his fault again.
> ...


Limba you know I respect you man, but you know my thoughts on JBJ as stated on the previous articles. It's not hate, it's simply the experiences I've dealt with, with these type of individuals and their mindset. I don't agree with it.

How can one support an individual who only thinks for himself. This is why corporate America has fallen to the wayside with narcissistic behavior. You know the bankers didn't lose money the stock holders and public did...why...cuz the CEOS parachuted out. For a lack of better analogy...JBJ doesn't care about anyone else. "It's their problem not mine," mentality is what's screwing up society. 

I understand their decision, but I don't agree with it considering the ramifications. Everybody is effected; fans, venue, sponsors, all fighters, TV networks, the UFC taking a major hit, all the way down to the staffing who get paid to clean the venue. Jon wants money right...he's in the position of strength where he can say look if you want me to fight I'll fight Machida, but not Chael. If you really want me to fight Chael (which he doesn't deserve) then I'd respectfully asked to be compensated $500k, 10% ppvs, throw in a new bentley, etc...etc. The UFC would probably meet half way.

In the end that would be the single biggest PR move to help bolster JBJ's rep. He gets paid double, fans appreciate it, and he'll most likely get another title defense against Chael. 

Can't believe the ENTIRE CARD got pulled because of two individuals. Mind boggling...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

djripz said:


> Ha, a rematch in the same city. Another one sided beating and another low draw main event for Jones.
> 
> I like Jones but he should of saw the dollar values with Chael vs Machida.
> 
> ...


Are you reading? They canceled the whole event.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Saying that this is the ufcs fault for having such a weak card doesn't wash with me. Whilst I hate Hendo, I know 100% he would have fought a replacement had jones been injured, thus still having a main event, thus still having UFC151.

I've lost the last bit of respect for Jones I had.


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Are you reading? They canceled the whole event.


Propped for informing me. I missed that. Just reading a bit but didn't think they cancelled the whole show. Just found that out after my post.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm guessing the Strikeforce card will get a huge bump in talent. Frankly Michael Johnson, Danny Castillo, Thiago Tavares, Jacob Volkmann, and Dennis Hallman could all fight Melendez for a title so maybe they should jump over.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Insane. I'm really bummed. I wanted to see if Hendo had something up his sleeve.

I can see both sides of the issue, but this is VERY bad for Jones, who has been making himself look like a complete jackass lately. This is only going to make things much worse. People already see Jones as this thin-skinned, immature, pompous young kid with a chip on his shoulder. He has a bad relationship with the media, the fans don't like him, he's not as big of a draw as the UFC wants him to be, and now fans and fighters alike are going to call him out for this. And knowing Jones, he'll react like a 12 year old and start throwing a fit about the backlash.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

To everyone talking about just putting the card on Fuel or FX, I can't see they can do that with all the fighters contracts and the TV networks needing to make space. It isn't as easy as just putting it on cable.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Not so long ago there was this beast of a man named Mike Tyson. Nobody truly wanted to fight him, he made millions upon millions before success got the best of him and destroyed who he was.

Now there is a man named Jon Jones. His destiny is his own, what path is he chosing?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ari said:


> Insane. I'm really bummed. I wanted to see if Hendo had something up his sleeve.
> 
> I can see both sides of the issue, but this is VERY bad for Jones, who has been making himself look like a complete jackass lately. This is only going to make things much worse. People already see Jones as this thin-skinned, immature, pompous young kid with a chip on his shoulder. He has a bad relationship with the media, the fans don't like him, he's not as big of a draw as the UFC wants him to be, and now fans and fighters alike are going to call him out for this. *And knowing Jones, he'll react like a 12 year old and start throwing a fit about the backlash.*


This exactly. Just like the DUI, somehow he'll make it not his fault and it's all the "haters" kid is delusional.

Also just curious. Has Greg Jackson telling Jon to not take the fight been confirmed by Greg? Wonder what will happen if it turns out Jon just turned this fight down.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

I am very disappointed by the fact that JBJ vs Hendo won't happen but that's about it.

I can understand that Jones won't fight a Cheal Sonnen on 8 days notice for the title! Somebody already said that Cheal had nuttin to loose while Jones had to make an unpopular decision.

Ask yourself what you would do in that very situation being the champion, having trained for a total different opponent.

Off course Cheal is jumping on this one, why wouldn't he?

I never thought I would actually defend Jones because I am far from being a fan of his. Yet I do understand that he takes the safe road. I can't really blame him and Jackson for this.

Dana is understandably pissed that his big fight is not happening but at the end of the day, it didn't happen because Hendo blew his freakin knee a week before the fight, not because of Jon Jones.


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

I think everybody can agreed regardless of Jones' position as champion. He just shot himself in the foot about PPV buys when Chael would of 'brought in the numbers' that he was looking for.

Plus, it would of been something new to watch and see the trash talks fly.

If he thinks his match with Machida is more profitable, it isn't as we fans seen this fight in Toronto before. It will be a repeat unless Machida get lucky.

I'm sure the world is cheering for Machida now as Jones just loss a lot of supporters for this fight in Toronto.

I like Jones but as mentioned before, he needs a PR for his mouth and opinions.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Morning coffee is going to be great, browsing through the forum, responses etc.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*Daniel Cormier* at twitter:

Hey @DeWayneZinkin keep phone close. Wouldn't be surprised if we get a call from @UFC begging me to go down and kick his ass after mir. DC


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

I wonder if they asked JJ who he _would_ agree to fight on short notice...

I mean, is it just me, or does it feel like the UFC simply pulled the plug on this card without making any real effort to save it?

What about all the thousands of people who made plans to travel out to the venue?

Screw 'em.

What about the other fighters on the card?

Screw 'em.

Surely there's something we can do to save this event?

Nope.

Weak sauce, IMO. Whatever happened to, "The show must go on"??

.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hennessy said:


> I am very disappointed by the fact that JBJ vs Hendo won't happen but that's about it.
> 
> I can understand that Jones won't fight a Cheal Sonnen on 8 days notice for the title! Somebody already said that Cheal had nuttin to loose while Jones had to make an unpopular decision.
> 
> ...


how many people have turned down a fight on short notice?

What if shogun said no i don't want to fight Jones its a lose lose situation for me... event cancelled?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Are you reading? They canceled the whole event.


But still if they would have had some depth to the card they wouldn't have had to. IMO there is plenty of blame to go around.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Adam365 said:


> how many people have turned down a fight on short notice?
> 
> What if shogun said no i don't want to fight Jones its a lose lose situation for me... event cancelled?


Same could be said about Jones, he took Shogun on with a few weeks notice after fighting Bader.



slapshot said:


> But still if they would have had some depth to the card they wouldn't have had to. IMO there is plenty of blame to go around.


That's what i've been saying all along.


----------



## dem0x7 (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn it!

Jon Jones has just lost a fan. I'm fed up with this shit. Much respect to Chael Sonnen.. I just can't stand Greg Jackson and Jon Jones anymore they are ruining the sport.

I feel bad for all the other fighters on that card..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I guess Jones also turned down Weidman as well? Going around a little on twitter.

How ****ed up is this. Guys who have taken fights on really short notice. 

-Chirs Leben fought twice in two weeks
-Chirs Weidman fought Damien Maia 
-Charlie Brennaman fought on ONE day notice
-Bisping fought Sonnen on eight days notice
-Oh and to really dig this one in, Jon Jones won the UFC title on short notice

Those are just off the top of my head.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

H33LHooK said:


> I wonder if they asked JJ who he _would_ agree to fight on short notice...
> 
> I mean, is it just me, or does it feel like the UFC simply pulled the plug on this card without making any real effort to save it?
> 
> ...


Machida was in the air and headed to Brazil apparently.

Chael was ready to go but Jon didn't accept and they can't make Jon fight, that left them with....Ellenberger/Hieron, and do you really think people are gonna go out of their way to see that?

Blame is 50/50 here, UFC should have put out a better product, even though they did have Koscheck/Ellenberger originally, and Jones for not fighting Sonnen.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Morning coffee is going to be great, browsing through the forum, responses etc.


It's morning in Estonia? :confused02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Limba you know I respect you man, but you know my thoughts on JBJ as stated on the previous articles. It's not hate, it's simply the experiences I've dealt with, with these type of individuals and their mindset. I don't agree with it.
> 
> How can one support an individual who only thinks for himself. This is why corporate America has fallen to the wayside with narcissistic behavior. You know the bankers didn't lose money the stock holders and public did...why...cuz the CEOS parachuted out. For a lack of better analogy...JBJ doesn't care about anyone else. "It's their problem not mine," mentality is what's screwing up society.
> 
> ...


Last i've checked, in 2012, a human can decide for himself (i know he asked GJ what to do...so you might say he didn't decide for himself in this case), on what to do. 

It's a free world. Slavery was abolished long time ago.

Here's the thing: Jones decided on this so he will have to live with it: the good part and the bad part...he will feel the consequences in the future.

Would i have wished for him to take the fight? SURE! Nothing would have made me happier than to see him break Sonnen's face.

So...do i think he did a right thing? No...i don't. I think he made a mistake.

Am i pissed off? No, i am not, because it's not my (our) decision to make. It's not me or the people sitting in front of the tv who have to fight. 

Do i think the cancelation of of this event is his fault? NO!!! I am f*cking surprised the UFC was (still is) so vulnerable when it comes to fighters pulling out of fights and messing up cards. Especially this year, when so many events got f*cked up by injuries.

The UFCmarketing department sucks ass. Like someone here said: take Jones away from the ME and make the rest of the card a free one. Fans would have appreciated this. I can guarantee this.

My conclusion is: i think Jones made a mistake and it might cost him in the future.

But that doesn't mean he needs to be crucified, because...at the end of the day it was Mr. Henderson the one who injured himself.


*PS: "Bones knows"*


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Rauno said:


> *Daniel Cormier* at twitter:
> 
> Hey @DeWayneZinkin keep phone close. Wouldn't be surprised if we get a call from @UFC begging me to go down and kick his ass after mir. DC


OMFG please!!!!!!


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

*PS: "Bones knows Money..."*[/QUOTE]


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Having more time to reflect on the situation, I guess I didn't realise just how many other people are negatively effected by this move. A truly selfish decision from the Greg Jackson camp. At first I was just thinking, what's the big deal, Chael didn't deserve a shot any way, but the consequences of cancelling this event are much bigger than that, so many people got screwed over.

If Jones had any dignity left, he'd contact the UFC headquarters, apologise and accept the fight with Sonnen. It isn't too late.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Hennessy said:


> It's morning in Estonia? :confused02:


It's 22:21 PM in here. Good morning coffee as in when i wake up, surely Jones/Jackson have responded, all the stuff in here to read etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry guys it's not Jones fault the card got cancelled. He held up his side of the agreement to fight Hendo. Dan is the one that pulled out and Dana is the one that cancelled the entire card. Jones isn't obligated to partake in freak show fights with a MW coming off a beat down at 185.

Also, If Dana was concerned about the other fighters financial well being he would have salvaged the card or just paid them anyway(Yes he can afford it)...But he didn't do that. He obviously doesn't give a shit about anyone else except his own bottom line.


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Having more time to reflect on the situation, I guess I didn't realise just how many other people are negatively effected by this move. A truly selfish decision from the Greg Jackson camp. At first I was just thinking, what's the big deal, Chael didn't deserve a shot any way, but the consequences of cancelling this event are much bigger than that, so many people got screwed over.
> 
> If Jones had any dignity left, he'd contact the UFC headquarters, apologise and accept the fight with Sonnen. It isn't too late.


Well, think about. The fighters got screw, all the fans who made travel plans gotta paid cancellation fees with airports, hotels and so on.

Wouldn't you be pissed to be going somewhere and now your 'vacation' is screwed.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

*Anyone have the audio of that 151 conf call?*

I missed it, anyone know where it's uploaded at?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

djripz said:


> Well, think about. The fighters got screw, all the fans who made travel plans gotta paid cancellation fees with airports, hotels and so on.
> 
> Wouldn't you be pissed to be going somewhere and now your 'vacation' is screwed.


Exactly, guess I just didn't think about that stuff initially, but you're completely on point.

Man up Jones, and accept the fight.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Without a doubt Dana told Jones that if he turned down this fight that the UFC would have to cancel the card. That and the fact that he'd be fighting another wrestler that doesn't have KO power should be enough motivation to get in there, make sure everyone gets paid and just fight.

It is sad that the UFC cards of late have been built like boxing cards. Its a disaster waiting to happen but in reality Jones is just being selfish and I really hope that this comes back to bite him in the ass.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dana is an ass. Greg Jackson is an idiot. Jones picks his fights. What else is new?

Oh yeah, they all don't give a flying **** about their employees, fighters and fans.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

vilify said:


> Sorry guys it's not Jones fault the card got cancelled. He held up his side of the agreement to fight Hendo. Dan is the one that pulled out and Dana is the one that cancelled the entire card. Jones isn't obligated to partake in freak show fights with a MW coming off a beat down at 185.
> 
> Also, If Dana was concerned about the other fighters financial well being he would have salvaged the card or just paid them anyway(Yes he can afford it)...But he didn't do that. He obviously doesn't give a shit about anyone else except his own bottom line.


This!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Weidman just retweeted this article.

"We said we're all in," Weidman said. "We just have to wait for [Ray] Longo to land, but we're all in. Just put us in the mix. Who knows if it ever got back to Jon Jones though. But UFC knew."

http://www.newsday.com/sports/mixed-...-151-1.3923322

Looks like Weidman offered to fight him too.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I listened via MMAJunkie, you can check their site out. Don't know if it's uploaded anywhere at this point though.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Rauno said:


> It's 22:21 PM in here. Good morning coffee as in when i wake up, surely Jones/Jackson have responded, all the stuff in here to read etc. :thumbsup:


well that is going to be better than all the morning papers combined im sure


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

limba said:


> Last i've checked, in 2012, a human can decide for himself (i know he asked GJ what to do...so you might say he didn't decide for himself in this case), on what to do.
> 
> *It's a free world.* Slavery was abolished long time ago.
> 
> ...


Yep that is true. The whole basis of the previous articles was about his personality and PR. I felt this could have been his shining moment where he destroys the true villain in Chael. His decision will be one he will have to deal with. Life goes on...

On a funnier note here's what Brenneman wrote...lolz.

"(Jon Jones) u can send my check to PO box 198. EH NJ," Brenneman wrote. "Rent is due the first, so preferably by then. Thanks."


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

djripz said:


> Well, think about. The fighters got screw, all the fans who made travel plans gotta paid cancellation fees with airports, hotels and so on.
> 
> Wouldn't you be pissed to be going somewhere and now your 'vacation' is screwed.


Total BS man.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

I've defended nearly every "questionable" move and statement by JBJ. he's a young guy, I said. He's been thrust into the spotlight... 

This, though....I just don't see how I can defend or back him. Come ON Bones.....the only thing I hate worse than having people see me backing a horse that doesn't deserve it is having that conversation with MYSELF.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Weidman just retweeted this article.
> 
> "We said we're all in," Weidman said. "We just have to wait for [Ray] Longo to land, but we're all in. Just put us in the mix. Who knows if it ever got back to Jon Jones though. But UFC knew."
> 
> ...


I said that a few pages back. Wtf jon?

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Not up, Ariel said he has it and was going to upload it, but so far nothing. I'm dying to hear Dana blow a gasket.

http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/24909209

Found it, go to just past the 2 hour mark and the conf starts.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

djripz said:


> *PS: "Bones knows Money..."*


[/QUOTE]

And you think Dana doesn't? That's the reason he's mad, its not about us or perceptions or other fighters its about money and he just lost a ton of it. 

Maybe this will end up being a positive thing forcing the UFC to change their business model.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bones knows...how to make people hate him.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

I guess Jones the Mayweather of MMA now. Everybody hates him now.

But, I don't think Mayweather would pulled out this late near the card.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm madly in anger with Greg Jackson.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

The UFC is not entitled to anything by any means, but they tossed Jones a bone(lol) with Chael, and he sat there like he was too good for it. The guy is 25, has a deal with Nike, prolly some other badass sponsors, has been hyped to the max, has been given the limelight, and it's all thanks to the UFC. I'm not saying he owes anything to the UFC, but it was unreasonable for him not to fight Chael on short notice considering he had a full training camp, Chael's arguably less dangerous than Hendo but poses a similar challenge, and Chael would have had 8 days to prepare for the fight. There are three ways to formulate a decision, one is based on logic, the next is based on what the right thing to do would be(ethics), and the last is on the emotional impact it has on you personally as an individual. Jones chose the last one, and focused on himself only. If I lose the belt to Chael on 8 days notice it would be terrible for my career, Chael doesn't deserve to fight me, I don't really need the money from this event that bad. Whatever.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

This sucks.But its NOT surprise in MMA that fighters get injuried like this, why does UFC act like this is so much worse than other times?

oh yes he said no to Sonnen.So what? Im sure there would been other options out there IF they really wanted it to work. 

Why shut down a whole card Dana? You talk about Greg Jackson and Jon Jones being that bad..but you guys where the ones that decided to cancel the entire card!

to blame all or most of this on Greg Jackson and Jon Jones...comeeee on Dana!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sure Dana was positive that Jones would have smashed Sonnen and still refused and that fueled his anger a lot more than it would have.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

VikingKing said:


> This sucks.But its NOT surprise in MMA that fighters get injuried like this, why does UFC act like this is so much worse than other times?
> 
> oh yes he said no to Sonnen.So what? Im sure there would been other options out there IF they really wanted it to work.
> 
> ...


From a business aspect if you look at the total cost that went into UFC 151 then ruining the event, it would probably would have been a lost if they went through with it without the main event. My guess it was cheaper to cancel than go through with it.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Greg Jackson has responded:

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/8/2...na-white-jon-jones-chael-sonnen-mauro-ranallo



> Minutes after UFC president Dana White announced that UFC 151 was cancelled because Light Heavyweight Champion Jon Jones declined to fight potential Dan Henderson injury replacement Chael Sonnen, Mauro Ranallo talked to Jones' head trainer Greg Jackson about the fallout, specifically White's comments about Jackson being "an (expletive) sport killer".
> 
> Jackson pointed out that Jones didn't turn down the fight on eight days notice but that it's really three days due to fight week being full of weight cutting and media obligations.
> 
> ...


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Machida was in the air and headed to Brazil apparently.
> 
> Chael was ready to go but Jon didn't accept and they can't make Jon fight, that left them with....Ellenberger/Hieron, and do you really think people are gonna go out of their way to see that?
> 
> Blame is 50/50 here, UFC should have put out a better product, even though they did have Koscheck/Ellenberger originally, and Jones for not fighting Sonnen.


The UFC and Dana should have worked harder and been more creative in finding a solution here, IMO.

JJ in his first HW contest, anyone? Saves the card; no title on the line... 

_Something_...

.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Will Jones suffer any consequences for this? more than likely he will. It's never a good idea to be on the bad side of your boss especially if that boss has a monopoly on your entire industry.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Yep that is true. The whole basis of the previous articles was about his personality and PR. I felt this could have been his shining moment where he destroys the true villain in Chael. His decision will be one he will have to deal with. Life goes on...
> 
> On a funnier note here's what Brenneman wrote...lolz.
> 
> "(Jon Jones) u can send my check to PO box 198. EH NJ," Brenneman wrote. "Rent is due the first, so preferably by then. Thanks."


Exactly. People can shout and cry as much as they want, but a man cannot be forced to do stuff against his will. He has a coach - wich plays an important role in his career + life - so they took this decision.

Everyone should deal with it. 

Jones is the one who will collect the "rewards" when everything is over.

He will get BOOd at his next weigh ins. He next opponent will get massive cheers while he will get s*it.

It's something he will live with.

But, He said Sonnen is not deserving of atitle shot, and he won't give him the opportunity to fight for the belt, without earning it. And he stood by his word. I respect him for that. 

As far as the UFC is concerned, imo this just proved how vulnerable the UFC is when confronted with a ptoblem like this.

It happened all year long: fighters pulling out du to injuries, cancelation of main events or co main events...cancaleation of whole events and relocations.

This was a weak card on paper. The UFC bet everything on Henderson going in the fight and trying to give Jones a fight. But i believe this card would have made shitty PPV buys annyway. Henderson is one of the most experienced fighters in the world. It's beyond me, how he could have sustained such a major injury just 8 days before one of THE most important fights of his life. It's beyond me...


If the UFC want to point a finger at the person most guilty for this event being canceled, they are doing it wrong by pointing at Jones.

Just saying...


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

UFC is the one to blame here. Why should a champion take a fight on 7 days notice ? the last 7 days are just media and weight cutting days! Of course loads of people and going to step up to fight the champ they will have nothing to lose and everything to gain! 

The UFC should NOT of cancelled the whole event! The UFC has let the fighters down and every fan who booked holiday, travel and accommodation for this card! Yeah they can get a refund on the tickets but all the latter not a chance.. moving this to a free event would of been the best option for everyone. The fighters would of got paid and the fans would of got a card to attend. 

Dana just had a roid rage!


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

VikingKing said:


> This sucks.But its NOT surprise in MMA that fighters get injuried like this, why does UFC act like this is so much worse than other times?
> 
> oh yes he said no to Sonnen.So what? Im sure there would been other options out there IF they really wanted it to work.
> 
> ...


You might have a point but if you got a Nike deal and talking about how huge that will help other fighters. How are you gonna promote Nike to other fighters if you are pulling out of a card with full training camp and showing that you are not 'best' in mma when you are turning down fights because you don't needs the money.

On top of that, you started out like the rest of the newcomers and now talks that you are looking for better PPV buys and don't wants to fight Machida but you got a hype machine fighter like Chael that can bring the numbers that you are looking for.

Its not a smart business move IMO if you are looking for money fight. On top of that, you just screwed all your fans that just ready to fly to see you fight and you are not injured but you got a bunch of guys willing to fight you to save the card.

Do you honestly think these other fighters would of gotten more money without a main event and sponsorships?

Think about it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Now who are we going to believe? Dana White, the hypocrit that says Bones knew it was going to be canceled or Greg Jackson? I say let's go on slamming them both.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

As much as I dislike jones I'll admit its not his fault here, the ufc dropped the ball. The man is the champ, under no circumstances should he be force to defend his belt when his opponent is the one to withdraw. It's the fight game, but at the end of the day Jon Jones is the one who has everything to lose and nothing to gain by taking a fight on short notice.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

H33LHooK said:


> The UFC and Dana should have worked harder and been more creative in finding a solution here, IMO.
> 
> JJ in his first HW contest, anyone? Saves the card; no title on the line...
> 
> ...


Canceling the card is drastic and there may have been better options but you're not gonna find many people willing to step up on 8 days notice, to put together a team and a camp to fight Bones.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you know what is the lame thing about JBJ?

*The UFC is his MAIN SPONSOR *  

DW: Go sponsor some guys who are men and have balls to stand up when they are needed. Not guys who only think about the green paper "money" !


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

rul3z said:


> Do you know what is the lame thing about JBJ?
> 
> *The UFC is his MAIN SPONSOR *
> 
> DW: Go sponsor some guys who are men and have balls to stand up when they are needed. Not guys who only think about the green paper "money" !


I agree, Im with Dana on this ( don't happen often) If your the f**king world champion and considered a p4p best, you fight, period. Especially a guy thats smaller, unprepared and will make you a ton of money. I never was the biggest JJ fan but I liked the guy, Im really not impressed with any of these developments.


----------



## rezin (May 28, 2007)

Anyone that says its not JBJs fault and he shouldnt be disrespected should be standing up and giving huge props to every other fighter who either takes a fight on short notice or accepts a replacement fight. 

Who is really at a disadvantage - the guy who trained to fight Hendo for months being offered a fighter very similar or the other fighter who hasnt been training.

JBJ has nothing to gain but everything to lose? Really, this is the type of garbage that ruined boxing and made UFC so great. Champs took on whoever the UFC deemed worthy of the title shot. Poor JBJs, wont fight Chael, thinks Lyoto is beneath him. Talk about a diva.

And I will say JBJ is a crazy talent and I was pumping him since the Bonnar fight but as of late this type of behaviour is a joke.


----------



## Rob$$oN (Oct 16, 2009)

A true fighter should take any fight he's offered. This is not a sport I used to love- f*cking gameplans and pu**ies with belt, f*ck this sh*t.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Blows. Wish Jones would have taken the fight but can understand him not. Why don't they make this a free FX card? If the UFC didn't have a poor card, they wouldn't need to cancel. Overall disappointed, but glad Bones is still fighting in a month.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

How many times are they going to have somebody get injured and f*ck everything up before they take some responsibility and change the way they book fights. 

Headline fight you say? Book a alternate in advance and be done with canceled fights. Its something they could have easily done with this card.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

> Jon Jones.."I dont want to fight Machida because he is the lowest buy rate﻿ I fought. I only want money and the big cards."
> 
> Then he turns down Chael Sonnen, whom just shattered the buy rate record his last fight.
> 
> Jones is such a fake and phony...NOW I understand what Rashad was sayin all along........


From a youtube comment. He has a good point.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

I have done nothing but defend jones on here, but f*** him he's just lost a fan. Never watching a ppv with his name on again.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I went for a nap and woke up to this. I hate this.

Not entirely sure on all the details (going to go back and read through now) but the jist is Hendo out, Machida offered and declined. Sonnen offered and Jones declined because Jackson told him to. Dana goes Hulk mode (who blames him). Bout it?

The entire situation is absolutely bullshit. **** Hendo. **** Jackson. **** Bones.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Joe Rogan @joerogan


> Now the entire UFC card is scrapped because Jones didn't accept a fight with a 185lb'er who is completely out of shape. WOW. Just wow.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

I wish to see what Rashad has to say now. He always told us about this fake guy, and today? It's wide clear to us he is a fake, and pu*****y

*Champions must fight For PRIDE, HONOR, RESPECT, then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then then**MONEY!*


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Meh, it was a one-fight card anyways. No big loss.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Yeah that guy.
> 
> 
> "You're either a fighter or you're not."
> ...


Jones isn't a fighter so you should be happy the fight is scrapped.

Go and lobby Dana for Sonnen vs Weidman for main event.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

djripz said:


> You might have a point but if you got a Nike deal and talking about how huge that will help other fighters. How are you gonna promote Nike to other fighters if you are pulling out of a card with full training camp and showing that you are not 'best' in mma when you are turning down fights because you don't needs the money.
> 
> On top of that, you started out like the rest of the newcomers and now talks that you are looking for better PPV buys and don't wants to fight Machida but you got a hype machine fighter like Chael that can bring the numbers that you are looking for.
> 
> ...




I didnt say i was clearing Jones and Jackson for all the blame. But to say everything is their fault is not right either, as that is said..

do i think Jon Jones should have taken the fight? Yes i do.When your boss ask you for a favor ofcourse you say yes.
I think Jones needs to remember what UFC have donne for him.. this is a horrible way to treat your own boss and company,this is not how you should act.No doubt a very selfish act!

but we need to remember how Dana is sometimes..i dont trust all what Dana is saying and i surley do not judge somebody just because the one side said it.

There is two sides to this and before i make my judgment i want to wait and se what is being said from booth sides:confused02:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jones has just brought an overwhelming amout of hate upon himself. He is gona get roundly booed next time he fights. Will be years before he lives this down.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Toronto booed the shit out of him the last time, lol they're gonna boo him even more now.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

rul3z said:


> I wish to see what Rashad has to say now. He always told us about this fake guy, and today? It's wide clear to us he is a fake, and pu*****y


Oh I would love to hear from the guy who wouldn't fight Jon Jones on 4 months notice has to say about Jones not fighting Sonnen on 8 days notice.

But I forgot nobody has ever refused a UFC fight :sarcastic09:

Hey anyone remember when people were mad because Jon Jones wouldn't sign toy belts?

You guys didn't want to pay to watch him win (and beat your favorite fighters) now you get to pay in the hopes he'll lose.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

slapshot said:


> How many times are they going to have somebody get injured and f*ck everything up before they take some responsibility and change the way they book fights.
> 
> Headline fight you say? Book a alternate in advance and be done with canceled fights. Its something they could have easily done with this card.


Yeah because someone is going to dump thousands of dollars into a camp and travel and all the sort of the stuff that goes along with preparing for a fight just so they MIGHT get a fight and thus collect a paycheck.

Yes, that could EASILY be implemented. I mean, who wouldn't want to do that?


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

I blame Henderson, he's just ducking Jones.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> I blame Henderson, he's just ducking Jones.


Seriously.........................

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

does this make Sonnen the people's champ?


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Sucks we don't get the fight. As disgusting as it is to kick people when they're down, this transgression has been a karmic masterpiece :hug:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Woodenhead said:


> does this make Sonnen the people's champ?


Depends on if Machida beats Jones.

If Lyoto knocks him out, it'd be like we've traveled back to 2009 and everyone and their family's a Machida fan.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> does this make Sonnen the people's champ?


Makes Sonnen the 205 champ by forfeit.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> I blame Henderson, he's just ducking Jones.





Life B Ez said:


> Seriously.........................



Guess that TRT isn't the wonder drug people thought it was.


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

From a strictly martial arts perspective this is pretty sad. 

If you're only preparing by using strategy to beat your opponent by studying their tape and training only the parts of your game that you need to beat them, and you have to be trained mentally from just that one perspective of beating just one particular opponent on a certain day and you can't face anyone else, then I don't call that being a martial artist. That's someone scared to fight and scared to lose. 

Besides, in what other sport does a competitor/champ turn down a replacement, especially versus someone/some team from a division below. That's like the USA Basketball dream team refusing to play Lithuania if Spain couldn't play.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Jones was totally willing to take that fight when he was fighting against Shogun. He took that on what, two weeks notice? 

Jones is now one of my most hated fighters.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Did someone already do this?


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Man this selfish decision has had crazy widespread consequences. The Joe Rogan Show at Mandalay Bay is now cancelled as well since the UFC show cancellation. Bones Knows....


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Makes Sonnen the 205 champ by forfeit.


LOL! I like it! Make Chael-Machida for the Title!!


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

tight said:


> *From a strictly martial arts perspective this is pretty sad.
> 
> If you're only preparing by using strategy to beat your opponent by studying their tape and training only the parts of your game that you need to beat them, and you have to be trained mentally from just that one perspective of beating just one particular opponent on a certain day and you can't face anyone else, then I don't call that being a martial artist. That's someone scared to fight and scared to lose.*
> 
> Besides, in what other sport does a competitor/champ turn down a replacement, especially versus someone/some team from a division below. That's like the USA Basketball dream team refusing to play Lithuania if Spain couldn't play.




IMO that's the total opposite of fighter IQ (which is something a lot of jackson fighters tend to lack).


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

BOMDC said:


> Man this selfish decision has had crazy widespread consequences. The Joe Rogan Show at Mandalay Bay is now cancelled as well since the UFC show cancellation. Bones Knows....


I didn't even think about that. Wasn't the show suppose to be done at the same facility as the weigh-ins?


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> I didn't even think about that. Wasn't the show suppose to be done at the same facility as the weigh-ins?




Not sure, all I know is they were both at Mandalay.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

CHAEL SONNEN IS ABOUT BE ON SPORTSCENTER LIVE AT 5:20!!!!!!!

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## log (Jul 19, 2010)

My thought is this:

Was an option open to Jones not to fight for the title? Keep it a 5 round main event without the title on the line if he felt Chael doesn't deserve a title shot.

This way its a PPV fight (that people regardless of what they thought the outcome would have been, would have an opportunity to watch the fight) if Chael loses, he was coming up on short notice with no real time to prep, and if Jones lost, it sets up an epic rematch for the belt, with a huge PPV buy rate.

I wonder if this was even an option...


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry if it was posted but I just saw it and this thread is big lol

"Greg Jackson is a sport killer" ooohhhh.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

log said:


> My thought is this:
> 
> Was an option open to Jones not to fight for the title? Keep it a 5 round main event without the title on the line if he felt Chael doesn't deserve a title shot.
> 
> ...


That's actually pretty clever. Kind of unfair to Chael if he wins though.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Good thing they only made 80 of those Nike shirts.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

LOL @ "Greg jkackson should never be interviewed by anybody, ever again, excpet a psychiatrist" Pure awesome, Dana. 

Damn, as this goes on, I'm just getting more and more pissed at Jones. I can't F'ing BELIEVE he turned down this fight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

*Chris Weidman Says He Volunteered to Fight Jon Jones at UFC 151*

"I heard that Dan Henderson was hurt," Weidman said. "I said, 'Wow, I'm not getting the shot at 185, let me get Jon Jones, he's freaking awesome."

http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/8/23/3263406/chris-weidman-says-he-volunteered-to-fight-jon-jones-at-ufc-151

I'm sure at this rate where gonna hear that Tito/Randy said they would have came out of retirement to fight Jones also.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

This is what Hendo reacted to the case:



> "Sadly and unfortunately, I partially tore a ligament in my knee in training. As a result I've had to make one of the toughest decisions that I have ever had to make...for the first time in my career I am forced to pull out of a fight, my fight with Jon Jones at UFC 151. Luckily, surgery is not needed at this time and I will be completely devoted to rehabing my knee as quickly as possible. I feel that I owe it to my fans and all the people supporting me to fight at my full potential in order to give myself a chance to win the UFC title. I appreciate the loyal support that I have felt from my fans. I want to thank all of my coaches and team of guys for the great support with my training camp. Most importantly, I appreciate their honesty when I needed them the most to make this very difficult decision. *I also want to thank Dana and Lorenzo for being so understanding and supportive*. I will continue to pursue the UFC belt with all of my heart!"



Please just check that line were he says *"I also want to thank Dana and Lorenzo for being so understanding and supportive"*

Why does he have to thank them for being SO UNDERSTANDING? Isn't it a knee injury? That forces him out, and that doesn't need from the other side UNDERSTANDING, its an INJURY!!!!


I think that HENDO knew he is going to waste his career and get TFKO 100% sure.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

rul3z said:


> This is what Hendo reacted to the case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha talk about out on a limb. I'm sure if you take into the account the context of injuries lately and the scale of the fight you can understand that he is most likely acknowledging that he understands the repercussions of his dropping out and the magnitude of it.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Holy shit! Just got home, can anyone give me a shot version of whatever happened? :thumb02:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Jon Jones has said all along that Chael Sonnen would've had to earn a title shot at LHW and not by trash talking his way of the latter. Frankly, I would've been more surprised if Jones TOOK the fight.

UFC is the one that canceled this event, not Jon Jones. Blaming him is simply unfair and he should suffer no repercussions for his decision imo...


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Old school fan said:


> Holy shit! Just got home, can anyone give me a shot version of whatever happened? :thumb02:


Hendo's knee fell off and Sonnen was all 'chill the **** out I got this' and then Jones was Jones.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Surely Aldo vs Koch or The flyweight title fight could have been moved to 151. Sure it would be a worse card but it would allow all the other 20 or so fighters on the card to have their fights still and save a lot of money.

Pretty weak move from Bones to be offered 3 or 4 alternatives and turn them down. Super weak.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Whew, Dana is pissed at Jones and Jackson. No idea what those idiots are thinking.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hawndo's video post brought up a great point, JBJ stepped up on short notice to fight Shogun for the title, he saved a PPV to get a shot at the world title. It's a shame that he won't do it again, I guess he's ok with short-notice fights if he has something to gain from it like a world title, but he's not okay to take short-notice fights for the benefit of the company that made him a star, the fighters on the card...even the fans who idolise the guy.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Jones just made my shit list. and Chael just made my favorite fighter list.


----------



## SooprmanX (Feb 24, 2008)

LizaG said:


> Hawndo's video post brought up a great point, JBJ stepped up on short notice to fight Shogun for the title, he saved a PPV to get a shot at the world title. It's a shame that he won't do it again, I guess he's ok with short-notice fights if he has something to gain from it like a world title, but he's not okay to take short-notice fights for the benefit of the company that made him a star, the fighters on the card...even the fans who idolise the guy.


This. 

Everyone keeps saying JBJ earned his place and has the right to pick and choose whoever he wants because he's some god or something. Fact of the matter is that UFC got him here and he owes it to the UFC and the fans to be there for them like they were there for him. Douche move and he will see the consequences, I'm sure.


----------



## BlueLander (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry if this has been posted before, but here's a recording of the call for those who missed it.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/8/23/3263156/ufc-151-canceled-after-dan-henderson-injury


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

luckbox said:


> Joe Rogan @joerogan


Wow. And Joe is the guy who never says anything bad about fighters. (correct me if i'm wrong).


----------



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

*UFC 151 "Greg Jackson the sport Killer" Conference Call Audio (OMG DANA IS PISSED)!!*

All I have got to say is wow:confused02: So in the end everyone loses the fans, the fighters, their income all who spent money on training camps. I truly don't know what to think if Chael would take the fight on 8days notice & jon still wont fight him, I ultimately have to say I lost all little respect for jones now. In my book was a 3 strike rule He cocky as hell, gets a dui after stating that he would never & now this!!!:









Well let me know what you guys think!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Question, can Jones even get into Canada with the whole DUI thing?

Might not be that big of a deal but, with the way the UFC's luck has gone, it wouldn't surprise me if they said "lol, no thanks" and Jones can't fight up there.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Nike must be so proud of their new endorsee.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Question, can Jones even get into Canada with the whole DUI thing?


The DUI was a misdemeanor. It would have been a problem if it was a felony.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Jon Jones will now receive a level of hate that will rival LeBron James in the NBA. Hilarious.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm sure there's other things taken into consideration but I know several people with misdemeanor DUIs that were reduced to negligent drivings and they were still unable to cross into Canada for a period time and had to go through an application process. Obviously the revenue side of things will be taken into consideration and I'm sure with due process he'll have no problem going to Toronto.


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Jon Jones interview on April 13, 2012:

“I think I’m a good company guy. *The UFC asks me to do anything and I always do it, and I never tell them no for anything.* I’ve had to do more marketing than any other fighter because I say no to absolutely nothing. I don’t think most champs are like that.”


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

That's it. I have tried to like Jon Jones. Seriously I have. I even waited all day on this before I said something but the guy is a fraud. If what he is doing isn't 100% for himself, he wants no part of it.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

kickstar said:


> Jon Jones interview on April 13, 2012:
> 
> “I think I’m a good company guy. *The UFC asks me to do anything and I always do it, and I never tell them no for anything.* I’ve had to do more marketing than any other fighter because I say no to absolutely nothing. I don’t think most champs are like that.”


Seriously **** Bones!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Jones, **** you.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

The most disliked mma fighter on the planet, for very good reason. Even limba should be upset at this.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

People hate Jones this much but wanted to watch him fight so bad. Lol.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

In before that dude "Kreed's" epic racist thread. I bet he's working on it right now.

"Why you no like Jon Jones, is it coz he's black?!!!"


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> In before that dude "Kreed's" epic racist thread. I bet he's working on it right now.
> 
> "Why you no like Jon Jones, is it coz he's black?!!!"


lmao, for sure he'll try to twist this into a race issue.



vilify said:


> People hate Jones this much but wanted to watch him fight so bad. Lol.


I still like Jon and I'm bummed I don't get to see him fight, gotta say he's not a guy I'd hang out with but this isn't Miss America, it's the Ultimate Fighting Championship and that son of a bitch can fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Been out all day and come back to this news.

What can I say that hasn't been said already?

Bummer.:thumbsdown:


Jones wouldn't have had much trouble with Sonnen in my opinion. He was foolish to turn the fight down. I am a sad man.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

**** me i'm on vacation and this still ruined my afternoon. 

I'll have to jump on the Machida bandwagon I suppose. :confused05:


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> Been out all day and come back to this news.
> 
> What can I say that hasn't been said already?
> 
> ...


I agree.What a huge mistake of Jones! But you gotta respect Sonnen.He would have stepped in against the champion on 8 days notice..


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> In before that dude "Kreed's" epic racist thread. I bet he's working on it right now.
> 
> "Why you no like Jon Jones, is it coz he's black?!!!"


No you hate him for not signing toys or signing his name Jon Jones champion 2012. Fans treated him like shit and now he doesn't care about the fans. I also love how quiet these 205lbers are oh sure we're hearing from lws, fws, hws, and mw's but the LHW's the guys who refused to fight Jones who ducked him they aren't saying a word...and that is more telling to me.



TheLyotoLegion said:


> lmao, for sure he'll try to twist this into a race issue.
> 
> I still like Jon and I'm bummed I don't get to see him fight, gotta say he's not a guy I'd hang out with but this isn't Miss America, it's the Ultimate Fighting Championship and that son of a bitch can fight.


Well he's taking this Machida fight on short notice but I guess we're letting that little fact slip on by.

Personally I'm giddy over the possibility of Fedor and Finkelstein calling Jones out that would just make this whole day perfect.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

The dude can fight but he is incredibly unintelligent, doesn't help that Kawa is almost as stupid as he is so either way they always come off idiotic.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

John8204 said:


> No you hate him for not signing toys or signing his name Jon Jones champion 2012. Fans treated him like shit and now he doesn't care about the fans. I also love how quiet these 205lbers are oh sure we're hearing from lws, fws, hws, and mw's but the LHW's the guys who refused to fight Jones who ducked him they aren't saying a word...and that is more telling to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't hate Jon Jones, I actually like him. Where did I ever say I hated him?

I love watching him fight and I kind of like his increasingly arrogant personality. I'd love it of he turned on the fans and told everyone to feck off in a public statement.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

rygu said:


> **** me i'm on vacation and this still ruined my afternoon.
> 
> I'll have to jump on the Machida bandwagon I suppose. :confused05:


I suppose I will be on that bandwagon with you, WTF? I guess the critics were right all along about JJ, Its going to be interesting watching the next 4-5 weeks play ought now..


I am officially a Chael Sonnen fan..raise01:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

VikingKing said:


> I agree.What a huge mistake of Jones! But you gotta respect Sonnen.He would have stepped in against the champion on 8 days notice..


Sonnen is only doing what a good journeyman will do. If you notice no relevant 205 fighter is offering to fight on 8 days notice not even lyoto.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

"This guy is a ******* sport killer."

Amen, Dana. Amen. I'm so very happy to hear you publicly, and definitively say so.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

I've never really liked Dana, but Greg Jackson as a 'sport killer' is essentially what I've been saying about him for years.

He trains guys to run away.


----------



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

RearNaked said:


> I've never really liked Dana, but Greg Jackson as a 'sport killer' is essentially what I've been saying about him for years.
> 
> He trains guys to run away.


I agree with you man I have never been a fan of Greg jacksons because he always seem to care more about his name then the camp!! There is a reason why so many ppl are leaving his camp!!:bye02: him from the ufc!!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tragedy about the card, but this is highly comical.

Jones lovers, the boy is not what you think he is, he's not what he says he is.

Literally this week I said in the thread about his financial/Machida comments, one day he will say or do something with big implications, this is it folks. Sooner than I anticipated, but this is it.

'Nike, Just Do It.'

Priceless.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ppl keep screwing with the wiki page lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_151

Mine is the latest edit lol


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

He called him a "Fukin weirdo" too, that was funny.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I don't hate Jon Jones, I actually like him. Where did I ever say I hated him?
> 
> I love watching him fight and I kind of like his increasingly arrogant personality. I'd love it of he turned on the fans and told everyone to feck off in a public statement.


You wondered what Kreed would say that might be something he brings up.

And I don't really care who likes him or not, I'm kind of enjoying the tantrums and hysterics I think this is going to be really good for MMA in the long run.

I actually got Dudeabides to put a V:Bookie up for the buyrate of 152.

People wanted Jones to be the bad guy when they were bitching about where his eyes would look, or he played with his toys and how he signed his name and now they have something to really bitch and moan about.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been so wrapped up in the disappointment, its only just hit me... I get to see lovely Lyoto fight again in 8 days! For the belt no less!!

Suddenly I'm not so sad.

Three cheers for Hendos rubbish knee! :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> I've been so wrapped up in the disappointment, its only just hit me... I get to see lovely Lyoto fight again in 8 days! For the belt no less!!
> 
> Suddenly I'm not so sad.
> 
> Three cheers for Hendos rubbish knee! :thumb02:


Look again. The event was canceled. Nobody fights in 8 days.


wouldn't be safe


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> I've been so wrapped up in the disappointment, its only just hit me... I get to see lovely Lyoto fight again in 8 days! For the belt no less!!
> 
> Suddenly I'm not so sad.
> 
> Three cheers for Hendos rubbish knee! :thumb02:


No, you don't. You don't get to see him fight until UFC 152, this event was cancelled because Jone's turned down a fight against an out of shape 185'er.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm looking forward to Greg Jackson explaining why it would have been "the biggest mistake of your life".


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I am still laughing at dana saying Jackson needs a psychiatrist LOL.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

If we remove all the bull shit and biased crap the facts are:

1)Hendo was injured Chael stepped up to the plate to fight on 8 days notice. 
2)Jones refused to fight Chael. 
3)The card was scrapped because of this. 
4)This screwed over the fans fighters ufc everyone. 

I cant even begin to immagine the ammount of money that was now wasted by the ufc fans and fighters combined. Probably the most money lost in UFC history since dana took over. 

Jones is the Champ he is suppose to be the man. He is suppose to be an example for the rest of the division. He needs to man up and fight whoever they put in front of him. The champ has a responsibility to defend his title agains all comers not pick and chose who he wants to fight. That belt should be more of a burden than it is a privlage. There should be a duty that comes with it to be a true champion. No champ should have the right to decide to not fight like he did. 

BS


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

DahStoryTella said:


> Jon Jones will now receive a level of hate that will rival LeBron James in the NBA. Hilarious.


Does that mean he will still go down as the best Fighter of his time and that his fights will still set record numbers of views? I hate LeBron as much the next guy, but The Decision was forgotten pretty quickly, and people started jumping back on his wagon.

It might take a while, but more people for good and bad will start watching Jon Jones' fights now, and if he continues to perform, that hate will eventually fade away.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

So - what's new with MMA today?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Does that mean he will still go down as the best Fighter of his time and that his fights will still set record numbers of views? I hate LeBron as much the next guy, but The Decision was forgotten pretty quickly, and people started jumping back on his wagon.
> 
> It might take a while, but more people for good and bad will start watching Jon Jones' fights now, and if he continues to perform, that hate will eventually fade away.


I think the reason LeBron's hate died down is because the Heat got humbled when they lost to Dallas, and LeBron flipped the switch last season and showed he was all business, ie stopping Chalmers from celebrating early against OKC.

Maybe if Jones loses, his hate will die down.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> So - what's new with MMA today?


LOL :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like i will be jumping on the Machida bandwagon.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Damn, I don't think I've ever heard Dana so po'ed!I wouldn't be surprised if he does ban Jackson from future events.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> @martinkampmann
> I'm at 205 right now.. @ufc how come nobody called me? #ufc151





> @HypeOrDie (Pat Barry)
> IF ANYBODY CAN HELP ME LOSE 52LBS IN 7.5 DAYS I'LL ****IN DOOOOOOOO IT!!!!!! AND IF YOU CAN HELP ME GET TALLER I'LL FFFFFFFF****IN DO IT!!!


The challengers are everywhere!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Kampmann's 205 in the off-season?

Where's those ******* people who bitched about Thiago before their fight......


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

This is another one of those sad tweets from other 151 fighters :/



> @HenryMartinez83
> Not only am I out a paycheck I pay $1300 for my family 2 come 2 my fight now Delta Airlines will not change their flights except for $800 more


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Has a 205er called Jon Jones out yet?

A lot of quiet light heavyweights in the world tonight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well Shogun and Gustafsson have been weirdly quiet... Zuffa probably asked both after they asked Machida?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Look again. The event was canceled. Nobody fights in 8 days.





M.C said:


> No, you don't. You don't get to see him fight until UFC 152, this event was cancelled because Jone's turned down a fight against an out of shape 185'er.


Such was my excitement that some of my brain fell out of my ear. Not to worry. All better now.

Still... I'm completely chuffed that Lyoto is fighting for the belt in a few weeks.

Yay.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Well Shogun and Gustafsson have been weirdly quiet... Zuffa probably asked both after they asked Machida?


They couldn't ask Machida he was on a plane :confused02:. I'd like to know the story with the other 30 odd fighters. Why isn't Ryan Jimmo, Matt Hamill, Stephan Bonnar, Glover, Griggs, everyone crying out for this fight. Why did the UFC go to a guy outside the weight class when the champion made it very clear he wasn't going to fight him. Very passive aggressive from the UFC in my eyes.



Budhisten said:


> > @HenryMartinez83
> > Not only am I out a paycheck I pay $1300 for my family 2 come 2 my fight now Delta Airlines will not change their flights except for $800 more
> 
> 
> This is another one of those sad tweets from other 151 fighters :/


That's terrible, the guy gets 12,000 if he wins and 6,000 dollars if he loses and he's spending that much money for his family to see him fight.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Someone tell me wtf is wrong with Dana. I know he's an idiot sometimes, but seriously Dana, shut...the....****....up. 

He's accusing JONES of doing something bad for the sport. Jones??? Yeah, because offering a title fight to a a guy who lost his last fight, currently fights in a lower weight class, and has never won a fight at lhw in the ufc, that is GREAT for the sport.

Thank god Jones turned it down, if he hadn't, you could just shut the UFC down for good, not one event, and go watch the WWE. Everyone would be saying loud and clear "The ufc is not a meritocracy, we don't want the best fighters, we just want soap opera'.

Hey guys, I know, lets call Hulk Hogan, I think he's available to fight Jones. How about Bob Sapp, or Jean Claude Van Damme? Those would all be popular too right?

**** off Dana. Try offering the fight to more than one actual LHW. I know Machida turned it down, so your next call is Sonnen?? How about Weidman? Or ANY other lhw who has actually won a couple fights at lhw?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Finnsidious said:


> Someone tell me wtf is wrong with Dana. I know he's an idiot sometimes, but seriously Dana, shut...the....****....up.
> 
> He's accusing JONES of doing something bad for the sport. Jones??? Yeah, because offering a title fight to a a guy who lost his last fight, currently fights in a lower weight class, and has never won a fight at lhw in the ufc, that is GREAT for the sport.
> 
> ...


No one stepped up apparently.

Fighting Jones on 8 days notice is suicide, sure you may not have "anything to lose" like a ranking or a title but the chances of you taking an ass whippin' you won't soon forget are pretty damn high, and only one man was willing to take that challenge and it's Chael P. Sonnen.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> How about Weidman?


That would be better then Sonnen?


Seriously?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Kampmann's 205 in the off-season?
> 
> Where's those ******* people who bitched about Thiago before their fight......


No wheres all the people that bitch about Jon Jones being too big for LHW.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Stipe Miocic just made a legendary tweet 



> (Gets home.) (Opens up Twitter.) (Closes Twitter.) (Slowly backs out of the room.)


----------



## woshishabi (Jul 23, 2012)

*jones didn't ruine the night， Dana did*

have no love for JJ but really don't think Dana has any reason to be mad. well he has every reason to be mad at his own incompetence，but jones has nothing to do with it.

sonnen, just got murdered last fight， moved up to lhw，untested at lhw at least for a long time，has nothing to lose but everything to gain. I can imagine sonnen step up to face jds should cain can't fight ufc155. Not to mention that a bout with sonnen goes both inside and outside the octagon. sonnen creates tons of mess and drag you into it. Any one at jj's position, at least for now, would avoid being associated with sonnen.

JJ designed his game plan for henderson not sonnen，his mind is set for henderson not sonnen. if he takes the sonnen offer its great，but there is nothing wrong otherwise. after all he doesn't have to risk his belt to cover ufc's loss.

Dana, who learned nothing from the jds-overeem incident, has no back up plan, got no marketable co-main event，is the one to blame. Dana cancelled the event because he is not at all ready for unforeseen difficulties， and now he blames JJ for not cleaning up the mess.that's so convincing.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Cool story, bro. 

See one of the other billion threads on this very subject.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Jones is at fault for not accepting the fight(he had nothing to lose at all) and the UFC is at fault for not putting out a better product.

Jones isn't obligated to fight Sonnen, and they can't make him fight, but at the same time, it's not Dana's fault Koscheck got hurt. I bet you anything if this was Koscheck/Ellenberger instead of Ellenberger/Hieron this would have taken the FX slot next week and they'd have just lived with the "shitty card" flood bomb they'd have got. They could have atleast salvaged it instead of canceling it altogether but it's nearly impossible to promote a guy like Hieron who hasn't fought in the UFC in YEARS as a headliner, he's not a guy like Diaz or Overeem coming over.

Regardless of all of that, Jon is the one who said before he fought Shogun "this is Dana's world" and even said he'd fight Rashad if it meant his job is on the line. I'm still a fan of Jon's but he's become a human contradiction and every week he does something to piss people off it seems. Both parties are at fault here.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Holy shit. 25 minutes in. Dana is ******* pissed! I've never heard him this angry.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

All the discussion about the matter should be kept in this thread. No reason to make a separate thread to voice your opinions on the matter.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No one stepped up apparently.
> 
> Fighting Jones on 8 days notice is suicide, sure you may not have "anything to lose" like a ranking or a title but the chances of you taking an ass whippin' you won't soon forget are pretty damn high, and only one man was willing to take that challenge and it's Chael P. Sonnen.


Dana couldn't reach Lyoto for the Sept 1st fight he was only able to reach him for the Sept 22nd fight.

Makes total sense.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Dana couldn't reach Lyoto for the Sept 1st fight he was only able to reach him for the Sept 22nd fight.
> 
> Makes total sense.


Machida doesn't even know he's fighting yet. Ed Soares just said he hasn't been able to get ahold of him since he's on his family's farm in Brazil and has no cell reception.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

I think all 3 are to blame for this event NOT taking place, Greg Jackson, Jon Jones, and Dana White/UFC.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

woshishabi said:


> JJ designed his game plan for henderson not sonnen，his mind is set for henderson not sonnen. if he takes the sonnen offer its great，but there is nothing wrong otherwise. after all he doesn't have to risk his belt to cover ufc's loss.
> 
> Dana, who learned nothing from the jds-overeem incident, has no back up plan, got no marketable co-main event，is the one to blame. Dana cancelled the event because he is not at all ready for unforeseen difficulties， and now he blames JJ for not cleaning up the mess.that's so convincing.



Other than the H-bomb, Hendo & Sonnen are very similar. It would be an easier fight against Sonnen. 

You must have forgotten how Jon "Spineless" Jones got his title shot. Let me refresh your memory, it was as a short notice(2-3 weeks)injury replacement. Injuries happen & fighters should be expected to stay on the card and fight the injured fighter's replacement.

Whether you want to admit or not, Sonnen as a replacement sells. Heck, Sonnen might sell better than Hendo. 

As for the co-main event, this wasn't the original fight. After injuries, we had what we had. There wasn't much the UFC can do about injuries except find replacements.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

BTW, MiddleEasy compiled a list of tweets people send Jon Jones today - funny/sad/interesting to read:

"Jones said he will make it up to all the fighters who had their fights cancelled by giving them a ride in his Bentley" cracked me up


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Anyone have a link to the press conference or whatever? I wanna hear what Dana has been saying but i cant find it.

Has he said anything other than the cancellation speech? i found that...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> *Machida doesn't even know he's fighting yet.* Ed Soares just said he hasn't been able to get ahold of him since he's on his family's farm in Brazil and has no cell reception.



Oh so he put him in a main event without talking to him....

and we're still all blaming Jon Jones for this.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Omg did anyone else die laughing when that guy said Jones was more "bitch than a bitch ass hoe"? lmao, that was hilarious.

Jon Jones is gonna become the new Kurt Angle, every weigh in he goes to, every time he walks out, he'll be drowned in "YOU SUCK" chants.


----------



## woshishabi (Jul 23, 2012)

TheAuger said:


> Other than the H-bomb, Hendo & Sonnen are very similar. It would be an easier fight against Sonnen.
> 
> You must have forgotten how Jon "Spineless" Jones got his title shot. Let me refresh your memory, it was as a short notice(2-3 weeks)injury replacement. Injuries happen & fighters should be expected to stay on the card and fight the injured fighter's replacement.
> 
> ...



the opportunity cost of taking a fight is significantly increased once you become a champ. that's why so many start to “fight safe” when they have the belt. sonnen wouldn't fight anyone like now he does if he were a champion.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

chad timbers for saying "******* penis" at the end. That pic should be put in the laugh you lose thread. Seriously.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Here's an interesting tweet from 2010.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Wow after listening to the press conference i think jj lost a fan in me. Feel so bad for the uc fighters.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

last comment I make with just a picture I promise


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Here's an interesting tweet from 2010.


Great find...

I seriously just stopped being a Jones fan today. The guy is an amazing fighter... but come on dude.


----------



## guichows6 (Aug 23, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Here's an interesting tweet from 2010.


Jon jones is a fake ass, selfish manchild who thinks the world revolves around him..I bet he feels proud that HE alone had the power to cancel a world wide event... Ofcourse he will never admit to that until he's old and retired . At the same time though, this manchild is a BEAST and it doesn't look like anyone will beat him anytime soon. I really hope I'm wrong and we see this guy brought back down to earth.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Here's an interesting tweet from 2010.


That's why you never say never.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Here's an interesting tweet from 2010.


How prophetic! Didnt he also say he would never crash a car and get a DUI. Seems like what ever he predicts about his life the opposite happens.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hopefully next he says "The H-Bomb will never land on me."


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

****in Penis.

That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Grim_MeNaCe (Aug 24, 2012)

*Dana White Disses Jones & Greg Jackson, Praises Chael Sonnen*


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Bush league to throw a bum to a champion just to save a card!
Dana is wrong on this


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Greg Fear's tweet is just amazing. King of the pussies, lol


----------



## Grim_MeNaCe (Aug 24, 2012)

I fixed the link.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

footodors said:


> Bush league to throw a bum to a champion just to save a card!
> Dana is wrong on this


I totally agree. And then to completely and unprofessionaly throw the champ under the bus and blame this whole unfortunate set of circumstances on him. That is pathetic.

Dana is actually saying it's 100% Jone's and Jackson's fault that 151 got cancelled. That's complete bullshit and if he really believes that, he is delusional.

I am dissapointed Jones didn't take the fight. But there is a big difference between dissapointed and the complete outrage and hatred that is coming his way.

Dana White is the most unprofessional "Commissioner" of a professional sporting league I have ever seen. It's not even close, it's by a landslide. And I promise, his antics will have a lot to do with why the UFC struggles to grow much further than it is.

I have no problem paying for fights and the fighters getting my money for what they do. But I am starting to be bothered by the fact that Dana gets some of my Money as well. Because he is not the product, the fighters are. He is sitting pretty with Millions while guys the fighters literally put their life on the line and can't feed their families if one fight gets cancelled. 

Something is wrong with that equation.


----------



## UFCfan4Life (Jun 23, 2012)

I can't blame Jon Jones for turning down the Sonnen fight because that is a fighter you need more than 8 days to prepare for.


----------



## Grim_MeNaCe (Aug 24, 2012)

UFCfan4Life said:


> I can't blame Jon Jones for turning down the Sonnen fight because that is a fighter you need more than 8 days to prepare for.


Jones has a bigger advantage over Sonnen. Sonnens has had no training while Jones has been thru a full training camp. This would of been a bit easier then Hendo.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

A fighter got gifted a title shot he would never have earned through competition and accepted? What a hero!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Oh so he put him in a main event without talking to him....
> 
> and we're still all blaming Jon Jones for this.


Because Machida IS a fighter! Ed Soares, despite his many flaws, knows that his guys will take any opportunity they get and WILL step up on short notice, even if they only have a marginal chance at winning, they'll still take that risk... cos THAT is what fighters do!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Machida just turned down fighting Jones twice....


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, that makes me look like a dick, doesnt it


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

No sir I think everyone is a bit upset with this in some way or another.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Machida it actually makes sense, he took the fight on short notice before. Jones is ready, Machida I don't know however why gamble it when you will get the winner of whoever Jones will fight next? As for people asking why shogun turned it down I'm pretty sure he's still medically suspended.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Thread closed - Machida declined.

Go here for new opponent and fight discussion:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/104627-jones-vs-belfort-ufc-152-machida-declines-afterall.html*


----------

